# Auslandsanglerschein erlaubt???



## Tiho (19. Juni 2011)

Hi, bin neu hier im Forum.
Wollte gerne erfahren, ob mein Anglerschein den ich in Kroatien gemacht habe auch für Deutschland gilt oder muss ich hier erneut die Sitzbank drücken???

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe 


by Tiho


----------



## Hardyfan (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Auslandsanglerschein erlaubt???*

Hallo Tiho,

es kommt darauf an, in welchem Bundesland Du wohnst.
Da ich annehme, dass Du in Ditzingen/Baden-Württemberg wohnst, gilt das dortige Fischereigesetz.
Darin ist in § 31 Abs. 5 geregelt, dass durch Rechtsverordung im Ausland erworbene Fischereischeine den baden-württembergischen Fischereischeinen gleichgestellt werden können.

http://www.vfg-bw.org/pdf/Fischereigesetz2010.pdf?PHPSESSID=2t02davavlh0uefivl00etckv1

Diese Rechtsverordnung habe ich nicht gefunden, wohl aber die Landesfischereiverordnung, die in § 14 Abs. 1 Anforderungen an den erforderlichen Sachkundenachweis definiert.

http://www.vfg-bw.org/pdf/Landesfischereiverordnung2010.pdf?PHPSESSID=2t02davavlh0uefivl00etckv1

Wenn diese Anforderungen denen in Kroatien entsprechen und eine Rechtsverordnung existiert, die das gleichstellt - siehe oben - hast Du gute Aussichten, dass Dein kroatischer Fischereischein gleichgestellt wird.

Ich denke aber, dass Du nicht nur den Fischereischein sondern auch den Sachkundenachweis aus Kroatien vorlegen musst, weil eine vorläufige Verwaltungsvorschrift des Ministeriums für ländliche Räume etc. existiert, in der geregelt ist - dort, Seite 6, Ziffern 5 und 6 -, dass die Vorlage des Fischereischeines nicht ausreicht und das Vorliegen der Voraussetzungen des § 14 Abs. 4 Fischereiverordnung - siehe oben - zu prüfen ist.
Ausserdem ist die vorgelegte Sachkundeprüfung auf Echtheit zu prüfen - sowas bescheinigt die entsprechende Botschaft oder das Konsulat - und im übrigen durch einen ggf. öffentlich bestellten Dolmetscher übersetzt sein muss (§ 23 Abs. 2 Verwaltungsverfahrensgesetz BW)

http://www.vfg-bw.org/pdf/Vorlaeufi...2010.pdf?PHPSESSID=2t02davavlh0uefivl00etckv1

http://dejure.org/gesetze/LVwVfG/23.html

Du kriegst das volle Programm, Junge.

Es *kann* einfacher sein, den Fischereischein in BW neu zu machen.


----------



## Tiho (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Auslandsanglerschein erlaubt???*

Vielen Dank für die kompetente Information.
Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall schlau machen.
Also Gesetzte sind in Kroatien fast dieselben wie hier.
Bis auf ein paar.
Aber ich werde mit meinem Schein und den Papieren auf jeden Fall mal zum Landratsamt gehen und das mal Vorlegen.
Ich habe Gottseidank einen Internationalen Schein, der ist auch auf Deutsch schon übersetzt. 
Wahrscheinlich spart mir das den Übersetzer.

MFG Tiho


----------



## Ulli3D (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Auslandsanglerschein erlaubt???*

Nicht der Schein ist entscheidend sondern der Lehrstoff und der Prüfungsumfang. Das muss wahrscheinlich nachgewiesen werden und ich vermute mal, die entsprechenden Bescheinigungen übersetzen und beglaubigen zu lassen wird nicht billig sein.

Viel Glück


----------



## fenmaus (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Auslandsanglerschein erlaubt???*

_*Hallo,
jeder der in Deutschland fischen will ,braucht einen deutschen Fischereischein.Unsere sogenanten Ausländer die ihren Wohnsitz im Ausland haben (auch Eu-Länder) brauchen einen deutschen Fischereischein,den sie bei der Gemeine(Einwohnermeldeamt)beantragen müssen,der aber nur 3 Monate Gültigkeit haben.
Wenn du deinen Wohnsitz also in Deutschland hast mußt du die Prüfung machen.
Gruß
*_


----------



## Ulli3D (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Auslandsanglerschein erlaubt???*

Deutschen Fischereischein gibt es nicht, auch wenn man das groß schreibt und in so einer komischen Farbe. Im Internet nennt man so etwas "schreien" und das verstößt gegen die Netiquette!

Lies mal den das durch, was Hardyfan geschrieben hat, dann siehst Du die Sinnlosigkeit Deiner Schreierei!#d


----------



## luy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Auslandsanglerschein erlaubt???*

Ich komme uhrsprünglich von dort und gebe dir ein guten Rat mach 
Ihn hier neu  

Hast dir viel rennerei gespart


----------



## ernie1973 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Auslandsanglerschein erlaubt???*

Hm,

mal ganz ohne juristisch in die Tiefe zu gehen würde ich an Deiner Stelle zunächst mal ganz freundlich dort mit allen Dokumenten und einem Paßbild hingehen - auf der Behörde schildern, wie und wo Du Deinen Schein erworben hast, dass eine qualifizierte Ausbildung dazu nötig war und dann würde ich mit einem Sonntagslächeln fragen, ob der Schein anerkannt wird - bzw. anerkannt werden KANN.

Das Geheimnis bei Behörden liegt immer dort, wo das Wort "Können" auch im Gesetz steht - da gibt es Ermessen, mit der Folge, dass sie es dort prinzipiell einfach "KÖNNEN" (wenn sie denn wollen), aber nicht MÜSSEN.

Bevor ich mit Gesetzestexten um mich schmeiße und auf ein vermeintliches Recht poche, frage ich zunächst mal höflich und freundlich (ohne dabei übertrieben zu schleimen) - erst, wenn ich dann ein "Nein" bekomme, überlege ich mir, ob es §§ gibt, die mich zu meinem Ziel bringen.

Damit fahre ich sehr gut.

Wie Hardyfan schon herausgefunden hat gibt es ein "Können", um Dir zu helfen - also frag´ erstmal freundlich persönlich dort nach und nimm´ all Deine Unterlagen (und ein Paßbild) mit.

Wenn Du dann ein "Nein" bekommst, würde ich die Unterlagen kopieren und mich schriftlich an die Behörde wenden.

Darauf wird die Behörde in der Regel mit einem "Bescheid" antworten - ist dieser ablehnend, dann gibt es dagegen immernoch den Rechtsweg. (Widerspruch oder neuerdings evtl. direkt die Klage vorm VG). 
Falls es dabei noch den Widerspruch gibt, würde ich persönlich diesen Weg vielleicht auch noch beschreiten, aber nur, weil ich dafür als Jurist keine fremde Hilfe brauche - für Normalsterbliche, die ordentliche Berufe gelernt haben, ist vermutlich auch ein Widerspruch ohne fremde Hilfe nicht so ohne weiteres machbar - aber bevor man deswegen vorm Verwaltungsgericht klagt, würde auch ich eher die Prüfung nochmal machen - geht schneller, leichter und vermutlich auch kostengünstiger!(von den Nerven mal ganz zu schweigen!).

Aber erstmal würde ich es persönlich auf die "nette" Art versuchen.

Viel Glück!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Auslandsanglerschein erlaubt???*



fenmaus schrieb:


> _*Hallo,*_
> _*jeder der in Deutschland fischen will ,braucht einen deutschen Fischereischein.Unsere sogenanten Ausländer die ihren Wohnsitz im Ausland haben (auch Eu-Länder) brauchen einen deutschen Fischereischein,den sie bei der Gemeine(Einwohnermeldeamt)beantragen müssen,der aber nur 3 Monate Gültigkeit haben.*_
> _*Wenn du deinen Wohnsitz also in Deutschland hast mußt du die Prüfung machen.*_
> _*Gruß*_


 
#q#c#q

...nicht richtig, nicht hilf- und nicht geistreich.

E.


----------



## Marc S. (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Auslandsanglerschein erlaubt???*



> in der geregelt ist - dort, Seite 6, Ziffern 5 und 6 -, dass die Vorlage des Fischereischeines nicht ausreicht


Kurze frage jetzt aus Intresse, wie ist es dann mit einen Fischereischein der von einer Fischereibehörte in den Bundesland Baden-Württemberg  ausgestellt wurde, muss da bei jeder Verlängerung das Prüfungszeugnis erneut vorgelegt werden? Ich kannte es bis jetzt bei uns (ja weis anderes Bundesland) so dass es nur bei der ersten Beantragung des Fischereischein vorgelegt wurde. Da wurde dann eine Akte angelegt und bei einer Verlängerung habe ich es nie vorgelegt, da habe ich immer nur der Fischereischein vorgelegt.

Ja weis dass es mit den Fall wo es hier geht eigendlich nichts zu tun hat, da noch kein Fischereischein von der Fischereibehörte  Baden-Württemberg ausgestellt wurde. Hat mich jetzt nur mal Interessiert wie es dort ist.


----------



## Ulli3D (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Auslandsanglerschein erlaubt???*

Bei einer Verlängerung reicht eigentlich immer der Fischereischein.


----------



## ernie1973 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Auslandsanglerschein erlaubt???*

Kann die Frage nur z.B. für die Stadt Köln beantworten:

In Köln wird es so gehandhabt, dass der Fischereischein ausreicht, WENN die Stadt Köln Aussteller desselben ist.

Ist der Fischereischein bei einer ANDEREN Behörde ursprünglich ausgestellt worden, DANN verlangt die Stadt Köln auch zur Verlängerung den Prüfungsnachweis.

Macht irgendwie Sinn, weil so sichergestellt ist, dass in Köln jemand zumindest 1 x auch die Prüfbescheinigung zu Gesicht bekommen hat.

Spricht nicht gerade für das Vertrauen von Behörden untereinander, aber so läuft das hier.

Ist Köln der Aussteller, dann reicht der Fischereischein selbst.

Das ist aber eine Frage, die jede Gemeinde für sich regeln kann und regelt.
Wenn die eine Prüfbescheinigung verlangen, dann sollte man sie ihnen geben.

Klar - irgendwie sinnlos, da man ja in der Regel zumindest bei Ersterteilung des Fischereischeins mal eine Prüfbescheinigung mal vorgelegt haben muß, sonst hätte man ja auch den Fischereischein nicht bekommen, aber evtl. sichert man sich dort aufgrund von Erfahrungswerten einfach ab.

...finde es auch komisch, aber wenn Behörden halt´ einen Schein verlangen, den man ohnehin hat, dann sollte man ihnen den auch ruhig geben -->tut nicht weh & führt zum Ziel.

Ärgerlich ist es halt´ nur dann, wenn man den Fischereischein noch hat, aber seine Prüfbescheinigung verbummelt hat.
Aber auch dafür gibt es Verzeichnisse, worin die erfolgreich abgelegte Prüfung vermerkt und archiviert wird -->Lauferei --> kriegt man aber hin & hat die Lauferei ja auch nur, weil man selber was verbummelt hat!

;O)

Ernie


----------



## Marc S. (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Auslandsanglerschein erlaubt???*



> In Köln wird es so gehandhabt, dass der Fischereischein ausreicht, WENN die Stadt Köln Aussteller desselben ist.


Ja deshalb frage ich habe es bei der Verlängerung (Habe ihn jetzt dieses Jahr im Januar um 5 Jahren verlängert) auch nie gebraucht. Hat mich jetzt nämlich gewundert da ich der Meinung war dass die Behörde eine Kopie in den Akten hätte, bin mir da aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Hardyfan (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Auslandsanglerschein erlaubt???*

Die o.a. zitierte vorläufige Verwaltungsvorschrift - hier wegen der besseren Ünersicht nochmal

http://www.vfg-bw.org/pdf/Vorlaeufi...2010.pdf?PHPSESSID=2t02davavlh0uefivl00etckv1

drückt sich missverständlich aus.

Ist in Ziffer 5 Satz 2 von "...aus einem anderen Land..." die Rede (was zunächst Ausland oder eben anderes Bundesland bedeuten kann), spricht Ziffer 2 von "anderen Ländern der Bundesrepublik Deutschland oder von anderen Bundesländern".

Daraus kann man ableiten, dass das "andere Land" in Ziffer 5 eben "Ausland" bedeutet, was auch insoweit Sinn macht, da das Vorliegen der Voraussetzungen des § 14 Abs. 4 Fischereiverordnung zu prüfen ist, was wohl die Vergleichbarkeit der Sachkunde aus Fremdstaaten im Verhältnis zu der in BW ermöglichen soll.
In den Ländern der BRD dürfte die Sachkunde wohl vergleichbar sein.

Kommt ja auch nicht selten vor, dass ausländische Zeugnisse eben mit deutschen Verhältnissen abgeglichen werden müssen.
Kommt einer mit einem Arztdiplom aus Hintertupfistan, dies auch brav übersetzt, kann dies in der Praxis bedeuten, dass die Qualität der dortigen Ausbildung mit unserer Arztausbildung eben durchaus nicht vergleichbar ist und der gute Medicus noch von den Vorteilen der Holzhammernarkose überzeugt ist:q.
Insoweit ist natürlich die Sachkunde im Fischereischeinrecht vergleichsweise unwichtig.

Ich denke wie Ernie. Wenn TiHo freundlich unter Vorlage der möglichst übersetzten Papiere zur zuständigen Behörde geht und nett nachfragt,* kann* dies schon die halbe Miete sein.

Die örtlichen Behörden sehen die Dinge oft auch etwas lockerer, als die Verfügungen der höheren Behörden. Manchmal kennen sie die auch garnicht.


----------



## Tiho (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Auslandsanglerschein erlaubt???*

Ich danke euch vielmals für so viel INFO 
Ich mache mich schlau.
Ich würde ja gerne den Schein nochmal machen.
Aber wenn es nicht sein muss... dann noch besser.
Ich hoffe es mal sehr, und wenn nicht, mache ich den Test eben NEU


----------



## Tiho (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Auslandsanglerschein erlaubt???*



fenmaus schrieb:


> _*Hallo,
> jeder der in Deutschland fischen will ,braucht einen deutschen Fischereischein.Unsere sogenanten Ausländer die ihren Wohnsitz im Ausland haben (auch Eu-Länder) brauchen einen deutschen Fischereischein,den sie bei der Gemeine(Einwohnermeldeamt)beantragen müssen,der aber nur 3 Monate Gültigkeit haben.
> Wenn du deinen Wohnsitz also in Deutschland hast mußt du die Prüfung machen.
> Gruß
> *_



Als sogenannter Ausländer muss ich dich korrigieren sogenan(n)t
schreibt man in D immer noch mit 2!!! NN


----------



## Hardyfan (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Auslandsanglerschein erlaubt???*

Viel Erfolg, Tiho.
Und vergiss nicht zu erzählen was draus geworden ist#h.

Und für Dein Post oben: 100 Punkte


----------

